# Going Eco, bye bye Fantom.



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I think 3+years driving around in my tank, I’ve finally decided it’s time to find a new home, and a complete change is on the cards. It’s replacement is a brand new Nissan Leaf Tekna but all depends on next weeks test drive to see if I fit and how comfy it is. Ordering it in Magnetic Red, don’t want black or white, silver and grey look like a boring Sunday colour and don’t fancy a non metallic solid red,bronze or pastel green. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's quite a change for you, bud. They're a fantastic car though and loaded with kit. 

Good luck. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yahoo, going full electric, ignore and drive as normal or develop an entirely different driving mindset, either way I think you'll like it. Great looking machine the new Leaf, only thing to keep a watchful eye on is the 12v that boots up the ECU's and runs the 12v accessories including the lights. Most EV's / hybrids including Tesla give these a hard time. Enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow that is a change ! 

Hope the test drive goes well and you enjoy it


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Think you'll enjoy not going to a petrol station


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I had an extended 2 or 3 day test drive in a tekna a few years ago. I shocked quite a few premium motors up to 40/50 mph. I like a strong heater in a car, and that was the only real negative for me. At the time going all electric just wasn't going to be flexible enough for my needs, and I still often do 100+ mile longer distance runs, these things are improving all of the time though.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

A year on in my 30kW Tekna and i've little regret - its a superb commuting tool for me (60 mile round trip), so my fuel bills have dropped from £35/week to £30/month !

Only longer trips to family have needed some planning, but thats as much about the limited chargers in Wales as the car itself.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For commuting a Zoe or Leaf etc is a no brainer


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

The new Leaf is an improvement on the previous models in all areas, but it does have one weakness. It’s ability to rapid charge has been limited by a lack of thermal battery management. If you need to rapid charge more than once in a journey the battery gets very hot and slows down its charging rate significantly. In the older models this would become an issue after 3 or 4 rapid charges in succession, but on the new model it happens from the second rapid and gets worse each time after that. 

It’s only an issue if you need to take regular longer journeys, but it’s worth being aware of.

As a current 24kW Leaf owner I’d be interested to hear you thoughts after the test drive


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well currently I’m doing at least 45 miles round trip commute daily but with premesis move in a year then increasing it to around 75 miles a day! and a 100 mile round trip every other weekend with fuel and my vehicle tax totalling around £400+ per month with no sign of decreasing I think I need to be smarter now. Servicing costs are stupidly cheap on the leaf compared to landrover so there’s a saving, as well as having normal sized tyres etc.. I’m kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you planning on pcp/lease or buying outright, for me the technology is moving fast that it doesn't make sense to hold on to them for too long. I've got 18 months left on my Leaf 30kWh by which time I'm hoping the 60kWh version is out.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

NeilG40 said:


> Are you planning on pcp/lease or buying outright, for me the technology is moving fast that it doesn't make sense to hold on to them for too long. I've got 18 months left on my Leaf 30kWh by which time I'm hoping the 60kWh version is out.


Basically it's one where I'm paying a large deposit then finance it for 4 years and it will be mine with no final payment. I think the lease option wouldn't have been viable because of the mileage. I normally keep my cars max 5 years then change, but this will be a first buying a brand new one.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, been out today for my test drive. Loved it, oh so quite..lol. And take it out of eco mode and hoofed it was pleasantly surprised, so was the bmw I didn’t let passed.lol. However just got to play the waiting game now, deposit paid but now a 3-4 month wait time due to demand. Decided going down the pcp route, less deposit and after the 4 years technology will have moved on greatly so while it’s still under warranty I can just swap it for another.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Which model did you go for?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

So what sort of range do you get from a 30kw Leaf? 

On the basis of 14p per kWh it'd only cost £4.20 for a full charge!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

NeilG40 said:


> Which model did you go for?


Tekna in pearl white with black roof, had all the options except self parking, and turned down the £400 for the supagard treatment. Got 4 years gap insurance Originally I said I was going for the dark red, but after seeing that colour today it really didn't suit it. It was a choice between the dark metallic grey, but I thought it looked very boring, so decided on the pearl white, and rather than pay Nissan there extortionate prices for the little blue details, I will get them areas wrapped in satin blue.



wayne451 said:


> So what sort of range do you get from a 30kw Leaf?
> 
> On the basis of 14p per kWh it'd only cost £4.20 for a full charge!


It's a 40kw, so should be about £5.45 on my tariff, and will see around 150 miles pending on conditions


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hope the new owner has as much enjoyment as I did, keep an eye out up North it's gone to Bradford.

Just received this text from the new owner









Kinda puts a smile on my face.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you are anything like me I'm a soppy sod. I wish I had the time, money and space to have kept every single one of my cars. Don't want to think about what's happened to any of them since leaving me


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

He made me laugh as he wanted a full landrover service history which it had all apart from 1 stamp. Then he tells me, it will never see another landrover dealership while he owns it as there is a reputable indie quite close to him.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> If you are anything like me I'm a soppy sod. I wish I had the time, money and space to have kept every single one of my cars. Don't want to think about what's happened to any of them since leaving me


Know what you mean, not every car I've owned, but a lot


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Tekna in pearl white with black roof, had all the options except self parking, and turned down the £400 for the supagard treatment. Got 4 years gap insurance Originally I said I was going for the dark red, but after seeing that colour today it really didn't suit it. It was a choice between the dark metallic grey, but I thought it looked very boring, so decided on the pearl white, and rather than pay Nissan there extortionate prices for the little blue details, I will get them areas wrapped in satin blue.
> 
> It's a 40kw, so should be about £5.45 on my tariff, and will see around 150 miles pending on conditions


Looking forward to your review / what you think about it in real life - wife's is thinking about one as an option for next time, I saw a brand new Leaf the other week near work and it did look very nice...:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Already got some plans for a wee bit of dressing up..lol

Having a rough mock up, before and after, 
getting this quoted for me, nothing stays normal...lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Really like that, the blue accents really set it off


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Really liking the A frame etc blackened out and the bonnet, wing mirrors and side skirts really add to it.

I'm not sure about the lower lips front / rear number and the door handles are a no from me...


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Really liking the A frame etc blackened out and the bonnet, wing mirrors and side skirts really add to it.
> 
> I'm not sure about the lower lips front / rear number and the door handles are a no from me...


As standard the door handles are chrome, which I really don't like, so it's either satin blue or gloss black.

The blue trim comes from the accessories brochure but cost 3 times as much .









This pack is about £750!!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> As standard the door handles are chrome, which I really don't like, so it's either satin blue or gloss black.
> 
> The blue trim comes from the accessories brochure but cost 3 times as much .


Aah, didn't t see they were chrome. Wonder what they'd look like black ?

Yes liking the blue trim options, just not sure re the whole width - what about the larger edge bits on front lip done, with say the thinner middle not - if that makes any sense ???

Edit : just seen the picture you've added up, the front lower lip under the lights looks good - I'd be tempted to do this, rather than across the full lip...


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Aah, didn't t see they were chrome. Wonder what they'd look like black ?
> 
> Yes liking the blue trim options, just not sure re the whole width - what about the larger edge bits on front lip done, with say the thinner middle not - if that makes any sense ???


Yeah that's what I was trying to do, but a little shakey with my Apple Pencil.lol. Just the wings if you like and the very front edge of the lower front bumper, it's only about 15mm thick


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Picked up my courtesy car today, all thanks to me mum lending me a spare set of wheels for a few months.
























Not bad for an 8 year old car, it's only done 11k miles!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That's a rare beast I think 5.5 litre petrol? Do you not like small engine cars in your family?!?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wish I had courtesy car like that to fall back on 

11K miles in 8 years is a sin - I think you need to make an impression into that for the time you're borrowing it :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Wish I had courtesy car like that to fall back on
> 
> 11K miles in 8 years is a sin - I think you need to make an impression into that for the time you're borrowing it :thumb:


Funnily enough, that's exactly what my mum asked mope to do..lol. I drove it back from hers 56 miles and it averaged 29.6mpg. I told her that and her reply was, you boring old fart, it's not electric yet...lol


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> That's a rare beast I think 5.5 litre petrol? Do you not like small engine cars in your family?!?


Yep, one of the original e500's before they reduced it's cc size and dropped power from 388 to 306hp.

She does also have this, 

























But she didn't think someone of my statue would look to good in a sparkly purple and silver glitter mini roadster! I couldn't see issue myself.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Funnily enough, that's exactly what my mum asked mope to do..lol. I drove it back from hers 56 miles and it averaged 29.6mpg. I told her that and her reply was, you boring old fart, it's not electric yet...lol


:lol::lol: so you drove it like your granny :lol::lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> :lol::lol: so you drove it like your granny :lol::lol:


Actually, thinking about it, if you're mum called you a boring old fart, your granny probably wouldn't drive it like you did :lol::lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:
My excuse I was following my wife in her Aygo lol


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> My excuse I was following my wife in her Aygo lol


Really !!! 

And you didn't take the opportunity to press the loud pedal and pass her


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Already got some plans for a wee bit of dressing up..lol
> 
> Having a rough mock up, before and after,
> getting this quoted for me, nothing stays normal...lol


On your first picture where you've blacked down the side of the roof and the A pillar, is that a crease from the A pillar to the top of the bonnet? If so would it be better for the black to follow that crease rather than the shut line on the wing/A pillar? might tie in a little better mate, other than that I like the additions. Not sure I'm in the head space to get rid of my old Rangie and drop to something else yet though (I cry inside whenever I have to drive the wifes car!).


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah it is, and totally agree, these were just mock ups to give the guys at totally dynamics a guide so they can quote for the work, easier than trying to explain what I’m thinking in my head over the phone.


----------

